
Ask HN: What is the best open source project for a newbie Ruby Developer - adige01can
Hello HN,<p>I am started to learn Ruby and Ruby on Rails. I am a bit lack of creativity so I decided to contribute open source projects to develop myself. Any suggestions for beginners ?<p>Regards,
Can
======
itamarst
I found Sinatra fairly easy to understand, and they were happy to take a
patch. I don't know Ruby, but I am also an experienced developer, so YMMV.

